# Affordable DIY Aquarium Controller Found



## michaeljvdh (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Over the years of my own fish keeping, I always wanted to control my tank remotely within reason. I found computer controllers to be insanely expensive and was hoping there would be something decent I could work on for myself. The frustration led me to the point of building an Aquarium Controller Project.

Over and above the ability to control power sources according to schedule, monitor temperature of both water & air (relative relationship), record chem variables, keep tabs on my filters etc ...

I also desired the ability to measure PH constantly. This is a feature I'm building in pretty soon and have already spoken to makes of a lab grade ph sensor that only requires calibration once a year ! ...

Im trying to build a following to help promote the progress - I have many people around the world already using the system and was wondering what the BCAQUARIA community thinks. Since this is a BC born project 

Feedback would be great .. who knows .. you might need yourself. !!

Here are the links ..

http://www.jayfish.net
https://www.facebook.com/1jayfish2


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

cool project, would be great to get updates!


----------

